# Would a African Dwarf Frog with Crystal Red Shrimp compatible?



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

I Was wondering if they are compatible together? What are your thoughts


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

DAF's are lousy hunters.
unless your tank had hundreds of shrimp,
I doubt the DAF would be able to eat any.
however, he might get frustrated trying 
if a shrimp fry just happened to be on a
food pellet the DAF was after, the fry
might end up in the DAF's mouth,
unintentionally, of course :icon_roll


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I think DAF's would create too much of a bioload. Also, I think they'd eat the shrimp, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Jep (Jun 27, 2007)

I must confess to keeping ADFs with RCS and other fish in a 40 Gal community aquarium. I have yet to see one of the frogs make a successful grab at any of the shrimp, though I expect these shenanigans occur when my back is turned. I make sure that there are tons of hiding places for both the frogs and the shrimp and there is always a huge carpet of moss. The shrimp breed prolifically in my community tank, non-the-less and I'm certain provide a large contribution to the fish's (including Rams) diet, however they continued to increase in number.
The key is cover and plenty of it.
I have put moss covered slate slabs on stilts to create a false floor above the gravel bed. There is loose moss which has naturally accured under the slabs despite the fairly low light level, that the frogs and fish don't care to traverse, but the shrimp enjoy. Largely they are apart from each other, so it works very well.
It's possible to keep them all together in my experience.
Best regards.
Jep.


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

SearunSimpson said:


> I think DAF's would create too much of a bioload.


theres no way to know that without knowing his tank specs. I think it would probbably be fine though


----------



## bdement (Jan 27, 2005)

spypet said:


> DAF's are lousy hunters.


I'm with spypet, I doubt the frog would be able to make much of an impact on a group that's breeding. ...but shrimp are just as oblivious to the world as the frog is, so I wouldn't be surprised if he were able to eat a juvenile shrimp every once in a while.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I have also successfully kept Amano, Cherry, and Ghost Shrimp with ADF without any problems. If both the frog and shrimp reach for the same food pellet, then the ADF may snap at the shrimp to claim the pellet, but from what I have observed the shrimp was always been able to evade the frog. Also, the frog is really slow and sniffs for food mostly by smell vs eyesight, so even if he smelled the shrimp and thought the shrimp were food, the frog would have a difficult time snacking on the shirmp unless the shrimp is dead as the shrimp would be way too fast. 

I once has some Dwarf frogs in my 40 gallon tank. The smaller fish nibbled at the ADF's webbed feet thinking the feet were worms. The fish were relentless and eventually the frogs became too mutilated from this and died. I would warn more against the possible problems of putting ADFs in a community tank without sufficient hiding places vs putting ADFs in a tank full of shrimp with no hiding places.

I also had a ADF in my small 2.5 gallon tank with a peppered cory catfish. They both got along really well. The ADF died after 8 years when I transferred both of them from another tank into the 2.5 gallon. The 2.5 gallon bowl underwent a mini-cycle and I believe the ammonia/nitrite spike killed him. The pepper cory catfish survived and is still alive and kicking, going on 9 years.


----------



## jhj (Jan 31, 2006)

I had an ADF in my 29G with a few Ghost Shrimp. One day I saw him actually catch a ghost and swallow it. I would not keep an ADF with any shrimp. 

Oh, and the ADF was later swallowed by a Rope Fish.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

jhj said:


> Oh, and the ADF was later swallowed by a Rope Fish.


was Lion King's "Circle of Life" playing in the background at the time? :hihi:


----------



## AxolotlFarmer (Nov 29, 2006)

If i can keep shrimps with axolotls, i a m pretty sure it will work with your ADF's. Good luck and if you try share your experience


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I personally wouldn't risk it with crystal shrimp just because they are more expensive and less prolific so I wouldn't want to take the chance that it could eat them. If you aren't trying to breed them in large number then it wouldn't be as big deal.


----------

